# Nimi Ice Tourney



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

So who all is fishing the ice tourney on Sunday the 17th?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

What are the details about it? Is there a thread on the tourney?


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

There are suppose to be flyers at the local bait shops. This is part of the IFO Panfish Series.
Check in starts at 6:30am at the C-6 parking lot and fishing starts at 8. Its $30 a two man team(you can fish solo) There are also a big Crappie and a big Sunfish pots. Weigh in starts at 2:45pm and you must be there by 3pm. You weigh in 10 panfish of which only 5 can be Crappie. I believe the series has 5 or 6 events this year.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm planning on it if the ice is 4"...


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

What do you guys think the chances are of us having 4 + inches of ice by this weekend I'm getting the itch


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Anybody need an auger? got one for sale


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Wally I'm not sure, but it will he hard cold on Wednesday. And that might be all we need.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> Wally I'm not sure, but it will he hard cold on Wednesday. And that might be all we need.


I hope it's all we need bud I'm ready to get on the ice and get some ice crappie and gills


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

There's a tournament ?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I


lovin life said:


> There's a tournament ?


I'm in baby!! I will catch catfish for days


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

lovin life said:


> There's a tournament ?


Ya lovin life they have flyers out at mogadore bait and tackle


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

You all know I'm making the trip.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Always wanted to do one of these. Just got a new sponge bobber to ! Come on ice !


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Will there be night crawlers for sale at the tourney?? I heard that's what won it last year...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

quackpot said:


> You all know I'm making the trip.


I'm following Bobby around again


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

No way there is 4 inches of ice by then. Friday rains will punch it out. Better be Summit rescue on standby!


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll launch my boat!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I can bring a boat in case


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Can I bring an air boat? Lol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

nimi is nearly all open water as of yesterday at 3


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Jarred if I don't bring the boat can I get a ride?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nate has said that he will reschedule the Nimi Tourney, but may move the Wingfoot event to Sunday depending on conditions.


----------

